# Elephant Hollow form



## WoodLove (Nov 9, 2015)

So about 2 weeks ago I decided it was time to turn another hollowform since I have an art show coming up in a couple of weeks. I had cut 2 camphor crotch logs to approx. 10x10x5 for a client who couldn't decide what he was looking for (after I had already processed the logs). I decided the camphor blank was good enough for me so onto the lathe it went. About an hour later this is what I had turned...... I figured since I had 2 of the blanks I would turn this one start to finish while green. It cut and hollowed like butter right down to a consistent 3/8 inch thick......overall size is 5 tall by 9.75 wide.

In my toasty Florida woodshop the pics was dry in no time flat. I finished it with some spray polyurethane and knowing it needed a little something for a finial I got to work. I turned the lid out of a piece of curly purpleheart I got in a trade with Andrew @El Guapo a while back. My artsy farty elephant is made out of a piece of beeswing figured red eucalyptus. Hope ya like it.....

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 9, 2015)

Gorgeous wood and a nice shape. Good job! Love the finial.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow....that is splendid....splendid indeed.

Nice job Jamie!!


----------



## TimR (Nov 9, 2015)

Very cool, and I like the elephant. Should be a conversation piece in spotting it. That camphor is gorgeous. A friend of mine have me a piece this weekend, should be big enough for a HF sbout 5" diam x 6" tall. I don't have a good sniffer, but I can easily smell it already when I come in the shop


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow that is outstanding.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice job Jamie. That camphor has a whole lot going on!


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 10, 2015)

That's a work of art! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 10, 2015)

Looking good Jamie, cant go wrong with that Camphor, the elephant looks kinda like a set of brass knuckles I used to have lol...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 14, 2015)

Really cool, and you get the extra benefit of cleared sinuses.
I love how easy camphor turns and finishes, great job!
Tom


----------



## Sprung (Nov 14, 2015)

Outstanding, Jamie!

(Thought of you yesterday! Pulled out the two camphor crotch bowls I roughed out earlier this year from blanks I got from you last year. They've been packed in paper bags with their own shavings for a handful of months now and are dry and ready to finish turn. Might have to see if you've got any more camphor available later in winter...)


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 17, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Outstanding, Jamie!
> 
> (Thought of you yesterday! Pulled out the two camphor crotch bowls I roughed out earlier this year from blanks I got from you last year. They've been packed in paper bags with their own shavings for a handful of months now and are dry and ready to finish turn. Might have to see if you've got any more camphor available later in winter...)


just let me know. I still have some laying around the yard....... I'm shopping for another tree to harvest now....... I have some good leads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 17, 2015)

WoodLove said:


> just let me know. I still have some laying around the yard....... I'm shopping for another tree to harvest now....... I have some good leads.



Will definitely do so - thanks! Wood/tool fund is bone dry right now, but hopefully in a couple/few months I can get some more from you.


----------



## Woodman (Nov 17, 2015)

I like it very much. :)


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2015)

That's spectacular Jamie. Camphor is awesome might bave to get on your list too especially if you're oit of chinaberry.


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2015)

Jamie, very cool piece man, I love it!! 

I've never worked with camphor it is very hard? Tony


----------

